# For those interested in trees



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

The following trees/shrubs can be found walking the 28 targets at Yadkin Field Archery:

American Elm - Ulmus americana
Arborvitae - Thuja occidentalis
Baldcypress - Taxodium distichum
Beech - Fagus grandifolia
Black Cherry - Prunus serotina
Blackgum - Nyssa sylvatica
Black Oak - Quercus velutina
Black Walnut - Juglans *****
Black Willow - Salix *****
Boxelder - Acer negundo
Chokecherry - Prunus virginiana
Green Ash - Frazinus pennsylvanica
Hazelnut - Corylus americana
Hackberry - Celtis laevigata
Hearts-a-burstin - Evonymus americana
Holly - Ilex opaca
Honey Locust - Gleditsia triacanthos
Hornbeam - Carpinus caroliniana
Jewel Weed - Impatiens pallida
Loblolly Pine - Pinus taeda
Mimosa - Albizia julibrissin
Mockernut Hickory - Carya tomentosa
Mulberry - Morus rubra
Paw Paw - Asimina triloba
Pecan - Carya illinoensis
Persimmon - Diospyros virginiana
Pignut Hickory - Carya texana
Privet - Ligustrum sinense
Redbud - Cercis canadensis
Red Cedar - Juniperus silicicola
Red Maple - Acer rubrum
Red Oak - Quercus falcata
River Birch - Betula *****
Scarlet Oak - Quercus coccinea
Shagbark Hickory - Carya ovata
Shortleaf Pine - Pinus echinata
Sourwood - Oxydendrum arboreum
Sugar Maple - Acer saccharum
Sweetgum - Liquidamber styraciflua
Sycamore - Platanus occidentalis
Tag Alder - Alnus serrulata
Virginia Pine - Pinus virginiana
White Oak - Quercus alba
White Pine - Pinus strobus
Willow Oak - Quercus phellos
Winged Elm - Ulmus alata

The range stays open year round. Come visit.


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

Nice list you have there, suprised to see the sugar maples I wouldnt think they would do well in that zone being that it is so warm. I bet that is one nice looking course to walk through with all the variety.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

My favorite is the Red Cedar on target 21 or 22. That tree has a more character than some of the archers that shoot there (especially the one(s) from High Point). :wink:


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

I wonder if there is a tree stand next to the persimmon:wink:


----------



## TroutbumArcher (Sep 19, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> My favorite is the Red Cedar on target 21 or 22. That tree has a more character than some of the archers that shoot there (especially the one(s) from High Point). :wink:


Hey now... Prag ... thats not very nice.... at least its not as bad as those from raleigh


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

Here's one I missed: Flowering Dogwood


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

And another: Sassafras


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

Wild Azalea


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

Not really trees, but still found on the range:

Ironweed


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

Wingstem


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

Beautyberry?


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

Polk


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

And of course.....Poison Ivy


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

Jarlicker's favorite.....Fig


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

treaton said:


> The following trees/shrubs can be found walking the 28 targets at Yadkin Field Archery:
> 
> American Elm - Ulmus americana
> Arborvitae - Thuja occidentalis
> ...



Do you have the right species name for Red Cedar? We're talking South Dakota here, right? 

Really nice list. We don't have near the diversity on our 14 target course here in Southern Ohio as you have exhibited.


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

Ohio_3Der said:


> Do you have the right species name for Red Cedar? We're talking South Dakota here, right?
> 
> Really nice list. We don't have near the diversity on our 14 target course here in Southern Ohio as you have exhibited.


North Carolina. Eastern Red Cedar. I think you are correct. It should be Juniperus virginiana, not the Southern Red Cedar, Juniperus silicicola as listed. Thanks for checking. I plan to label over 50 different species out on the range, so I want them to be right. Most of the identifying so far has been done by two local Forest Service Rangers. Great service they provide.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

treaton said:


> North Carolina. Eastern Red Cedar. I think you are correct. It should be Juniperus virginiana, not the Southern Red Cedar, Juniperus silicicola as listed. Thanks for checking. I plan to label over 50 different species out on the range, so I want them to be right. Most of the identifying so far has been done by two local Forest Service Rangers. Great service they provide.


Sorry, I read "Yadkin" as "Yankton." 

I guess according to the distribution maps, maybe you're listed SN is correct? Souther Red Cedar is found in parts of NC, and the normal distribution line doesn't cover all the area where a stray tree could wind up. Maybe you have a stray Southern on your land. It's possible. However, having the southern species in SD isn't so possible.  

The other one that could be wrong, especially if Forester's were doing the naming, is Green Ash. The Forest Service in Ohio call all Ash species "Green." They don't recognize "White" or "black" or even "Biltmore." Black and Biltmore are fairly hard to find, but white is fairly common. The wood doesn't look any different in white compared to black, so to a forester, it doesn't matter if they differentiate between the two. 

The other thing about Green Ash on your list is that you misspelled the Genus. It's Fraxinus with an 'x' and not a 'z' like you have it.


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

Ohio_3Der said:


> Sorry, I read "Yadkin" as "Yankton."
> 
> I guess according to the distribution maps, maybe you're listed SN is correct? Souther Red Cedar is found in parts of NC, and the normal distribution line doesn't cover all the area where a stray tree could wind up. Maybe you have a stray Southern on your land. It's possible. However, having the southern species in SD isn't so possible.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comments about ash trees. I did notice that the Foresters automatically said Green Ash whenever they came upon an Ash tree. 

I think I have found both of these on the range....
1. Leaflets whitish beneath, leaf scars U-shaped, surrounding buds – Fraxinus americana (White Ash)
1. Leaflets greenish beneath, leaf scars not surrounding lateral buds – Fraxinus pennsylvanica (Green Ash)

Updated list:
American Elm - Ulmus americana
Arborvitae - Thuja occidentalis
Baldcypress - Taxodium distichum
Beech - Fagus grandifolia
Black Cherry - Prunus serotina
Blackgum - Nyssa sylvatica
Black Oak - Quercus velutina
Black Walnut - Juglans *****
Black Willow - Salix *****
Boxelder - Acer negundo
Chokecherry - Prunus virginiana
Fig - Ficus carica
Flowering Dogwood - Cornus florida
Green Ash - Fraxinus pennsylvanica
Hackberry - Celtis laevigata
Hawthorn - Crataegus sp. ?
Hazelnut - Corylus americana
Hearts-a-burstin - Evonymus americana
Holly - Ilex opaca
Honey Locust - Gleditsia triacanthos
Hornbeam - Carpinus caroliniana
Jewel Weed - Impatiens pallida
Loblolly Pine - Pinus taeda
Mimosa - Albizia julibrissin
Mockernut Hickory - Carya tomentosa
Mulberry - Morus rubra
Paw Paw - Asimina triloba
Pecan - Carya illinoensis
Persimmon - Diospyros virginiana
Pignut Hickory - Carya texana
Privet - Ligustrum sinense
Redbud - Cercis canadensis
Red Cedar - Juniperus virginiana
Red Maple - Acer rubrum
Red Oak - Quercus falcata
River Birch - Betula *****
Sassafras - Sassafras albidum
Scarlet Oak - Quercus coccinea
Shagbark Hickory - Carya ovata
Shortleaf Pine - Pinus echinata
Sourwood - Oxydendrum arboreum
Sugar Maple - Acer saccharum
Sweetgum - Liquidamber styraciflua
Sycamore - Platanus occidentalis
Tag Alder - Alnus serrulata
Virginia Pine - Pinus virginiana
White Ash - Fraxinus americana
White Oak - Quercus alba
White Pine - Pinus strobus
Wild Azalea - Rhododendron canescens ?
Willow Oak - Quercus phellos
Winged Elm - Ulmus alata
Yellow Poplar - Liriodendron tulipifera


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> My favorite is the Red Cedar on target 21 or 22. That tree has a more character than some of the archers that shoot there (especially the one(s) from High Point). :wink:


That ain't right prag...

I wonder what the picture is...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> That ain't right prag...
> 
> I wonder what the picture is...


Took you long enough to find my post. :angel:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Haven't been on much lately...


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Treaton has a beautiful course, for sure.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Getting close to leaf raking time. Come get some!


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> Getting close to leaf raking time. Come get some!


If you ain't got enuff..."come git some" more....


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

With all that beautiful landscape it sounds and looks wonderful.
Take some landscape shots of the place please.
I was a landscaper myself during my life and love all of that.
Enjoy the place.


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

Irish Sitka said:


> With all that beautiful landscape it sounds and looks wonderful.
> Take some landscape shots of the place please.
> I was a landscaper myself during my life and love all of that.
> Enjoy the place.


OK, Here's a few


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

treaton said:


> OK, Here's a few


Teaser!!!!!
I hope you're well.
I missed partaking of the mootel this year.


----------

